# AIRTEL number information?



## medigit (Nov 17, 2005)

hey guys , 
                         want to get a information  of a Airtel no Owner.I am from KOLKATA.I want to search from the Net.Like We search for landline no. in BSNl website is there any site where we can search for AIRTEL no.PLZ help..


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Nov 17, 2005)

*no chance*

i worked in airtel punjab for an year. to get info about any number there is long procedure. companies can't supply subscriber information to any body expect police.  or find some links with some executive in company.


----------



## prash007 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thats impossible...as "the_sweet_poision" said.. info on nos are given only to police and not to other common ppl. If ur issue is pretty serious...then its better u go to the police. Otherwise... u'd better ask that concerned person..no other go!


----------



## valtea (Nov 19, 2005)

Some social engineering...

As someone to call (maybe from (PCO) telling that its a suver blah blah blah....

Maybe you'll be able to get some information


----------



## babuli_05 (Nov 23, 2005)

hello,
can any one help me about nokia7710 gprs setting of bsnl orissa(east)mobile.please describe step to step.i wants to browse internet on my pc through 7710.also pl... tell some free applications,softwares,utilitys for my 7710 which is to be buy within 1 months.what is the plus&minus points of 7710 mobile
i am from orissa,dhenkanal&new to any or this forum.
my email-    babuli05@gmail.com,babuli_05@sancharnet.in
mob-9437071077


----------

